# Wakefield Open 2022



## Lewis (Jan 14, 2022)

It's the first official WCA competition in the UK in a little while now as far as I'm aware. 
Anyone here going?
Anyone else (like me) struggling to get their megaminx times consistently below 1:45 after being a little too overzealous when signing up for events?

WCA page and info here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WakefieldOpen2022/


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Jan 14, 2022)

Lewis said:


> It's the first official WCA competition in the UK in a little while now as far as I'm aware.
> Anyone here going?
> Anyone else (like me) struggling to get their megaminx times consistently below 1:45 after being a little too overzealous when signing up for events?
> 
> WCA page and info here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WakefieldOpen2022/


I’m going!
I’m only competing in 3x3 and pyra though


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 29, 2022)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> I’m going!
> I’m only competing in 3x3 and pyra though


I’m there/here as well!


----------

